# Lab Results



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Started Synthroid today. Have posted a few times about being dx w/ Hashi's.

Here are my lab results: (putting my results first (bolded), then the 
"range" next to it in parenthesis.

DHEA - Sulfate - *323.1* (60.9 - 337.0)
TSH - *2.410* (0.450 - 4.500)
Thryoxine (T4) - *8.0* (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 Uptake - *30* (24 - 39)
Free Thyroxine Index - *2.4* (1.2 - 4.9)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab - *36* (0 - 34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab - *<20* (0 - 40)
Sex Horm Binding Glob, Serum - *39.4* (24.6 - 122.0)
Cortisol - AM *20.2* (6.2 - 19.4)

DHEA is high (but w/in range - it was OVER the range last year)
Cortisol was marked high (but not real high)
TPO Ab was marked high (but to me - only 2 points higher?)
Sex Horm Binding Glob, Serum seems low to me (it was not marked, of course)

:tongue0015:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH - 2.410 (0.450 - 4.500)
> Thryoxine (T4) - 8.0 (4.5 - 12.0)
> T3 Uptake - 30 (24 - 39)
> Free Thyroxine Index - 2.4 (1.2 - 4.9)


I only can comment on these tests - they are wrong for tracking the status of your thyroid hormones.

TSH is helpful in identifying thyroid issues - yours is above what most thyroid patients consider normal at 1.

Your TPO shows inflammation but slight.

Ask your doctor to run FT-4 and FT-3 tests. These are the tests that show the active thyroid hormone in your system. T-4 is only useful if you are male.

What medication did they put you on and how much?

How do you feel?


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

She put me on .25 mcg of Synthroid to start off.

I am very fatigued a lot...low low energy...depressed...can't stand the heat...and my face burns (like a sunburn sensation). She said the burning is not from thyroid. But other drs. have said it's anxiety and depression related.


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Why would a good Endo NOT run the FT3 & FT4 tests? I don't get it. This dr. has practiced for 35 yrs and has great reviews.


----------

